# Sub Panel?



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi again, I'm now planning on starting my layout with the NCE 10 amp system, and will just run an extension cord for starters. I want to soon follow that up with a permanent outdoor circuit or two.


In the long term though, I'd like to plant some additional work receptacles around the yard, add some floods, work lights below the deck (to see storage tracks there), low-v ground lights, 12v effects, a second power supply, etc. If God ends up giving me the years and $$, I could easily imagine things getting up to 50-70 amps or more (mainly due to lighting, but the power supplies run it up on my spreadsheet too).
More background: our main panel is in the basement, and has spare slots. But it’s relatively tough to get to, especially in view of tying in new devices / consumers. So the idea of an outdoor sub panel is appealing. Also, rest assured that I'll be using or at least consulting a qualified electrician, and going by the rules. Final background point, I've seen great tips here on handling the low-v circuit wiring, but what I'm asking here relates to a permanent install of 110v. 


So here's the questions. Is it common practice to install an outdoor sub panel for layout consumers? If I'm running into these kinds of potential amps with a small layout (under 500' total trackage for the next few years, but wanting the area to be somewhat lit at night), I'm sure that some of you dudes with large layouts have some good advice. And I'll bet some pretty snazzy, or at least clever, distribution systems. Am I right?


I'm trying to get a sense of this before, say, running a circuit or two from my main panel and going a direction that ultimately won't be a good fix. Also, I’ve got a set of related questions, re. where to put the control gear, but I’ll put that on a separate topic.


Thanks for all the pointers, past, present and future, and Merry Christmas all,
Cliff


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Cliff, 

A remote Sub-panel would be the best approach IMO for the loads you anticipate and area/ease of accessibility if nothing else. You’ll need to run a load calc on your existing main electric panel to calculate the available capacity. If you can muster 60 amps you’ll be lucky in most circumstances… Perhaps the garage would be an ideal location for the new sub-panel? 

In any event consult with a Licensed Contractor for local anomalies and requirements, should be a no brainer… 

Michael


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Micheal, and sorry for my tardy response.

After examining my existing breakers, I was reminded that I'd had 400A service installed when we built our house (long time ago). It's split into 2 boxes, with a number of spare slots (about 10). Seems like I can go either way, so I'll get an electrician to help me make the final decisions as you suggest.

Best regards,
Cliff


----------

